
More details leak on “Snapdragon 1000,” Qualcomm’s chip for Windows 10 laptops - alphabettsy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/more-details-leak-on-snapdragon-1000-qualcomms-chip-for-windows-10-laptops/
======
natvert
interesing. from [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/arm-promises-
laptop-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/arm-promises-laptop-level-
performance-in-2019/):

"ARM's lead processor architect Mike Filippo said that the new design would
"do well" against Apple and roughly match the Intel Core i5-7300. That
processor is a two-core, four-thread chip running at between 2.6 and 3.5 GHz
using Intel's Kaby Lake architecture. With more cache, Filippo says that even
i7 parts should be within reach."

on TSMC's 7nm process

